# First shoulder mount



## Busketofspuds (Apr 24, 2018)

First mount I've ever gotten, started hunting in 2017. I'm happy with the mount so you won't hurt my feelings any. But what is everyone's honest opinion on my mount? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bullzeyetony (9 mo ago)

I’d be happy with that on my wall. I’ve been hunting for 35 years and bow hunting most of that. I have some really nice bucks that I’d love to put on the wall but just can’t bring myself to pay the money to get them there. I have a nice 20” wide typical 12 point that I’d like to mount and I think I’m going to just learn to do it myself. I’ve watched quite a few be mounted be friends that do it so I’m pretty sure with all the info out there and the help of a couple friends I could do it. And again be proud of that one. Looks good.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks pretty good to me. I've seen some reallllllll bad ones before and yours is not one of them! Lol


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Stud


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice mount, nice deer!


----------



## INHUNTR (Dec 7, 2021)

Great deer and solid mount 👍🏻


----------



## Busketofspuds (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks guys, the guy seems like a real artist. Best with bow to date.


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Good look deer/mount!


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks good. I zoomed in on the eyes because they looked a little strange but I think it's because it's an older buck. The taxidermist seemed to highlight the eye lids. I never seen one like that before, very cool.


----------



## Browning44 (Apr 24, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## bowhunt3138 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks great. Beautiful buck . Congratulations


----------



## Wiscoboy (Feb 18, 2019)

My only area of the mount to critique would be the eyes look a little over done like previously mentioned. They are positioned right, which a lot of people mess up , so they did good there. The top eye lids just look like they are over worked, almost like its got make up on to draw attention. 

Most mounts you can find something, and some are terrible that people think are great. If that's less than a $550 mount id say you got your $ worth as far as quality. 

Very handsome buck too, congrats!


----------



## ALshooter 79 (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks great but I'd be pissed if my mount needed rubber-bands to hold the antlers on.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

They did a good job ( mount ) , looks good .


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Good buck. Agree on eyes.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

I think it’s perfect. Awesome buck and whoever did it is great at what they do. Congratulations


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Congrats!


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cool buck I think mount turned out beautifully. How you like it is all that matters and if anyone hates on it they can pound sand


----------



## LucasSprague (1 mo ago)

Great buck! Taxidermist did great too!


----------

